# Hot dogs in kids lunch



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm really struggling with finding things my kids will eat for lunch at school. They don't like sandwiches or quesadillas. They won't eat yogurt in their lunch (but will eat it at home). They prefer a hot lunch but, I'm really limited - we do pasta with butter or soup or chili but, that's about it. So, I'm trying to figure out other lunch possibilities.

So, I know hot dogs aren't exactly health food but, I found some that are uncured, soy, corn syrup, filler, nitrate and phosphate free (Coleman brand) at Costco - basically just meat and seasonings.

So, I'm looking for ideas of something I can do with the hot dogs that I can put in a thermos that they can take for lunch.

Any ideas?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

mac n cheese with hotdogs cut up?

beanie weanies?


----------



## spewie (Oct 3, 2006)

I heated up a hotdog once and wrapped it in foil and put it in a thermos. It was still plenty warm come lunch time. You could put the bun, etc in a bag.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

If you get a good insulated food container you can put any hot food in it. It doesn't have to be liquid or stew like. You could put hot left over meat from dinner, with roasted veggies etc.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
mac n cheese with hotdogs cut up?

beanie weanies?

I totally second this. My DS loves baked beans with hot dogs cut up in them and now he likes mac n cheese with hot dogs. I'm sure they'll stay warm if wrapped up in the right container - like foil.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I do that with corn dogs, rarely, for my son. I just heat them in the morning, wrap in foil and put in his insulated bag.

Chili with cut up hot dogs would be good too. We do that in a thermos sometimes.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I love the coleman brand hotdogs








You could do little pigs in blankets or something to that effect.
Maybe mix them with baked beans, although that may be a bit messy.
Serve with string cheese or cubed cheese.


----------



## Crafty (Jan 13, 2003)

I've heard of mamas filling a thermos with hot water and putting the hot dogs in that. The hot dogs will still be warm at lunch time, and you could send them a nice whole-wheat roll (if you do wheat).


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Yay! Thank you! I did mac n cheese with cut up hot dogs today in their funtainers and they LOVED it! WooHoo! Now I have 4 lunches I can rotate through


----------

